# Quick doodle of my bettarabians



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

This is Stargazer.


Stardust to come later


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Aww. I love that girl, her story, and now the drawing of her!


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

Awesome! I think she's great....lots of character!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I haven't gotten around to doing the other girl yet, but I did notice earlier that her spine "waves" down it's length! >_> I'm sure that doesn't help her face much.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Here's Stardust's!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> Aww. I love that girl, her story, and now the drawing of her!


She's such a beast! She's only 5 months old, and bigger than all but my HMPK male and the VT girl we're adopting out! She's also a miss bossy pants and kept flaring at Stardust! lol

I'm probably going to keep her to herself, or near a neighbor (so she doesn't get lonely) but I think she'll be another Dory if I let her join in my sorority.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

they look great!!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank ya ma'am!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Love the drawings. They look just them!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

thanks, Feng ^_^


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

awww so sweet Skye nice drawings love those fish !


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Some point in the near future (maybe after a nap), I'm going to be drawing my babies! <3


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

permanent marker drawing of The Gruffalo.


(just in case some of you don't know, THIS is a Gruffalo, and his child)


----------

